# Call of Duty for Mac, No CD?



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

I bought a copy of Call of Duty for Windows that I was using in Win XP through Boot Camp on my MacBook Pro. I managed to convert it to use in OS X (which I am quite certain is perfectly legal considering I have paid for it). It is fairly easy to find a "No-CD" Patch for the Windows version but I can't find one for OS X. I managed to find one for my copy of Doom 3 (that I also converted from the Windows version to OSX), but I can't find one for CoD 1 (found one for CoD 2 though, but it wont work for CoD 1). I don't like having to insert my CD each time I want to play. Does anyone know of a workaround for this?


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

GWR said:


> I bought a copy of Call of Duty for Windows that I was using in Win XP through Boot Camp on my MacBook Pro. I managed to convert it to use in OS X (which I am quite certain is perfectly legal considering I have paid for it). It is fairly easy to find a "No-CD" Patch for the Windows version but I can't find one for OS X. I managed to find one for my copy of Doom 3 (that I also converted from the Windows version to OSX), but I can't find one for CoD 1 (found one for CoD 2 though, but it wont work for CoD 1). I don't like having to insert my CD each time I want to play. Does anyone know of a workaround for this?


You probably converted it using Cider, right? So why not patch the Windows version and THEN convert it? Should work fine since the patch essentially just modifies a file to fool it into believing the CD is always there.

Trev


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

No, actually I didn't use Cider. I just downloaded a Mac Call of Duty demo, copied over all of my .pk3 files from my Windows version and installed an OSX update to the new "hybrid" version and it works just fine in OSX.


----------



## F.V2 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have one for Cod United offensive, which is the add-on for the Cod 1, and I used to have one for normal Cod but I think it got lost recently on my computer, had some serious problems on my OS... yep just checked and I don't have it anymore...

Sorry!


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Try TorrentSpy, or any BitTorrent site. Most of the ILLEGAL rips there include No-CD cracks, and Azerus will let you download only the file you need (that is, the crack).


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey, thanks Demosthenes. I didn't realize that you could choose which files to download and which ones not to with Azureus. I found a torrent with the game and the patch but didn't want to download the whole game just for the patch. Azureus did the trick. Downloaded just the patch. Now I can play the game without having to insert the cd.
Thanks again.


----------



## EdwLarkey (Nov 4, 2007)

GRW, I am really interested on how to convert Windows games to work on Mac OS X. I want to do this with Call of Duty 2. Do you think that you could send me the steps or tell me where to find them? 

Thanks.


----------

